# Bringing Pets Into Portugal



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has recent experience flying into Lisbon airport with pets from the US? A few questions:
1. How did you obtain a USDA signature given the shutdown?
2. The USDA website says that Portugal requires a 48 hour advance notice before flying in with pets --- who do you contact for this notification for Lisbon airport?
Thanks!


----------

